# What is normal operating oil temp range?



## SmittyVIP (Mar 1, 2001)

I have a '12, 3.6L Passat SE. I'm seeking the normal oil temp range as observed via the MFI display. 

This seems like it might be a common concern (_i.e. I don't think I'm the first to raise the question). However, I wasn't able to find the answer through search function nor looking through the operator's manual. Now don't get me wrong, I may not have been thorough enough in my efforts, but I did try. 

Having said that, any help/feedback is greatly appreciated. Experiences of others are welcomed but if possible, I'd also like to see VW's documentation of the range. Again, thanks for any help.

SmittyVIP_


----------



## SmittyVIP (Mar 1, 2001)

In the event someone else seeks the answer to this question in the future, the following is the response I got from VWoA Customer CARE. FYI, it took the Agent 2 weeks to find the answer. He touched base with me twice during that time span to let me know he was still researching and would follow-up ASAP. So here goes:

_Dear Mr. Smith, 

Thank you for your continued patience while I worked with our Product Support team. 

I’ve found out more information regarding your Passat’s oil temperature range. According to our engineers, the temperature can vary from 230°F and 284°F depending on ambient and driving conditions. 

We wish you many fun miles with your VW and if you have any other questions or concerns, please feel welcome to email me back – I’m glad to help.

Sincerely, 



Ross B. 
Customer CARE Advocate 
_

Without any details on "ambient and riving conditions", the answer satisfies my needs. I've seen my temp go as high as 230F, here in Atlanta cruising at 75mph in mid-July, when it can be Mojave hot and signs of a headwind.

SmittyVIP


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

Good info for reference. Wonder if the Polar FIS works with the US B7? 
http://www.polarteam.net/en/home/65-polar-fis-advanced.html


----------

